# Pelosi, if I were a Genie in a bottle



## vickie gee (Jun 30, 2014)

Nancy Pelosi has stated that she wishes she could take all these illegal immigrant children (up to 31 years old) home with her. That would be illegals coming in the intentional flooding of America with back door amnesty. Oh, how that wish should be granted. Too bad I am not a Genie in a bottle. I would make sure they all felt right at home with her. She would only get the one wish though.

What are your feelings about what is happening on what used to be the border?


----------



## bevann (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't like the fact that our state and government money(my tax dollars)is being used for people who bypassed the laws and are here to stay.In my small state of Delaware we are over run with illegals mostly from Central America.They refuse to learn English and have learned how to work the system-free health care, food stamps, and any other freebie our government has to offer.I would like to see all our soldiers brought home from the middle east and put on the borders with orders to shoot to kill.IMO this country is going downhill fast.This is a land of immigrants, but those who came years ago had to work or not eat and had to learn the language to survive here.I am almost 75 and think this country has seen better days.It is sad to see.I am sorry for my grandchildren that they will inherit this mess.Maybe we could find a big island somewhere for Pelosi and all the illegals and they can take care of each other and figure out how to survive with U.S. financial help.I can dream can't I?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2014)

The border is a crisis. This was planned, you can't convince me that it wasn't..

If so many immigrants influx Texas and become US citizens and turn Texas from Republican to Democratic state, I read it will be a mathematical impossibility for a republican to become president. I also heard that most of the US jobs are going to illegals. I also saw news footage where they are scooting them across the river on jet skis and letting them out on US soil. Along with the adorable children that Pelosi wants to adopt, comes the bad guys. Another 911 is already in the making.. don't kid yourselves... it is coming.

Don't be surprised if Mexico becomes the 51st state.

I can hardly stand watching this on the news. Our country is in crisis. The joker is in the white house along with the penguin.

4th of July is really about liberty and freedom and of folks standing up against tyrannical government that would stomp them into the ground and impose their bully government on the people.

The people are being robbed and government is out of control.

Also, anybody that knows computers by the way... KNOWS that it is an impossibility for Lois Lerner to have lost those emails by a crashed computer and lost and recycled hard drive. The regulations and checks and balances of computers at this level is impossible. It is a huge LIE. The system is designed for computers that even if the building is bombed.. data is not lost. We do not have a mickey mouse computer system running this government.

The information is hiding a bigger picture... government targeting tea party and white house is involved. Same as Benghazi. Study that one... gun running operation backfires. I still want to know where Hilary was on that night... and where was the pres. transparent government... hardly.

I hate liars. I think the only thing that is keeping You know who from being impeached is the total fear of crazy tic tack teeth being in control of the country.

big brother is watching. shhhhhh

sorry... folks, you really have to grasp the implosion of our country and get educated and get mad. I was trying not to comment... Just couldn't help myself.

Our children are being robbed. Our country is in crisis.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 1, 2014)

Republicans oppose the Senate plan passed last year because immigrants living illegally in the United States now would be eligible for legal status. That is just sad, sad, SAD. Putting a halt to Democratic support from Hispanic Americans is their only goal, Boehner said that his chamber would not vote on immigration reform this year.

Republicans have blocked progress in Congress time and time again, shut down a range of bills that would promote economic strength and now a taxpayer funded lawsuit against the president of the United States for doing his job.... sad.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2014)

He should be fired for not doing his job. He is also not a king.

Tyrannical government destroying the constitution. And no..I am not a racist.

And no Nancy peloci..I do not think the open boarder will boost economy and I do not see it an opportunity for the American people. Its just another big disappointment.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think congress needs to get off their rear ends and pass some new laws to stop this. I wish I had high speed internet so I could look up the laws that are now on the books about this subject as it seems that it takes way too long to get all of these children processed and deported back. Then, are they arriving safely? I can understand why a parent would send their child here as they think we live in the land of milk and honey, but everyone needs to pull their weight here just like in other countries. We need to stop them before they cross the border and the ones that do get accross need to be deported immediately not housed at our expense for weeks or months.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 1, 2014)

Shorthorsemom. no need to say sorry. Sometimes, you just gotta let it out.


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm beginning to think Jessie Ventura is right and we should abolish the two parties we have and start over. And not with the Tea Party! I watched with interest the Republican primary. The woman who won, lives in Washington, she used her father's address to run for my district with Tea Party financial backing. She complained her Republican apponent was using negative adds. Everyone of hers was brutally negative. She speaks with forked tongue.

There are a lot of Hispanics working and living in my area, they really know the system and how to get every gov handout there is. I got an application for food stamps and it said that those from other countries would get first priority. This is NY state. I would say, a good share are not here legally. They and their children should be sent home. They overcrowd our schools and don't pay any school taxes or try to learn to speak English. How many times do you call a company and have to hit 1 for English or 2 for Spanish? No more free rides.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.infowars.com/red-alert-borders-wide-open-to-terrorists-2/

Don't even think that the only ones flooding our borders are vulnerable innocent children.

I also agree that both parties have issues. Our entire government is a mess and totally out of control.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 1, 2014)

Our Government has a lot to answer for as well. We have had boat loads of illegal immigrants arrive over the last 3 years. Cant Imagine what they have been thru in their own country & I understand it is not safe for them and that they have to relocate or move to a safer place. The Problem is that once they are in Australia they earn more money than our elderly , they earn more money than people with disabilities and automatically are granted welfare.

And........ our government will happily give them up to $7000 (depending on which country they are returning to) to go home voluntarily. Cant say I agree with this considering we have homeless children living on streets.

Our so called "Governments" have a lot to answer for ............


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 2, 2014)

Same way here, they work for pay under the table, and qualify for public assistance. Just not fair to the hard working people who can't make ends meet and go hungry or don't buy the necessary medical care they need. I have been in our hospital emergency room, where they get the help they need, no insurance, no problem. Do they pay their bill? Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 2, 2014)

"The border is a crisis. This was planned, you can't convince me that it wasn't.. "

Neither would I try to 'Mom. You have NAILED it. Just consider the logistics. Who is capable of such logistics?....

Numbers that large don't "just happen".

Well done

Bb


----------



## Carriage (Jul 2, 2014)

"I'm beginning to think Jessie Ventura is right and we should abolish the two parties we have and start over."

Not just Jesse Lucky. He is mouthing the same words as George Washington who warned us about political parties and to have nothing to do with them. As an aside, I have been saying this, here, for several years now. Both the facsist party and the socialist party have no desire for a Washington style government. For it is only these sisters that allow for complete domination of We the People.

The parties serve only one purpose. That purpose is division. We see that division everyday and here on this board. Once the willing take part in a party, they pickup and parrot the divisional talking points and further help in creating more division and polarization. These are simple enough physchological mechanisms to understand for the objective minded. However they are hidden to those that play party. These would deny that they are being led by the nose no matter which party they were attending. Both parties in their own way, are the parties of murder and domination. Facsists kill the boogie men they create and steal the neighbors blind and socialists kill the unborn. Both have been led to do so even though they would deny it.

Consider just for a moment the shear logistics of having so many come accross our border in such a compressed time frame. That many folk don't "just" do this type of thing "spontaniously" Like a good riot, these things take at least 6 months of intensive planning.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 2, 2014)

Something is really wrong with the picture when a pop tart shaped like a gun causes more concern than bringing gang members, terrorists, and all sorts of communicable diseases into our country deliberately.

Sadly Big Government is the disease that created the so called crisis.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 2, 2014)

If you think our country is so innocent think again, we stole Ca. and Texas from the Mexicans. The immigrants at the time, founding fathers even, maybe promised Natives land, but when gold was found it was stolen. Americans are not what some are making them out to be. If they want something for profit they take it and heaven help anyone that gets in their way. Look around at some of the farms around you, they have illegal workers becaus Americans are to high and mighty to work for small wages in the hot sun. Illegals work cleaning houses, why thay are cheaper. We are part of the problem, get Congress to change the laws or keep complaining to yourself. Congress needs to fess up and get something done.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 2, 2014)

vickie gee said:


> Something is really wrong with the picture when a pop tart shaped like a gun causes more concern than bringing gang members, terrorists, and all sorts of communicable diseases into our country deliberately.
> 
> Sadly Big Government is the disease that created the so called crisis.


http://theoriginalgreenwichdiva.com/a-playful-president-obama-and-vp-biden-with-super-soakers/30607/

The pop tart gun saga continues with a protest of the suspension of the child that pointed a pop tart chewed into a gun shaped treat.... However... the playful president and his vice can run around and threaten folks with "super soaker guns" and tell them they will "kill" them. What's wrong with this picture.

And speaking of diseases.... medical folks caring for these immigrants have been threatened with their jobs if they speak to anyone about the diseases that are coming into this country, measles, chicken pox, lice, swine flu, and more.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 2, 2014)

agreed... abolish two parties and start over sounds like a great plan. There are huge problems with both parties.

Its kind of like when two lawyers are arguing in court over something and somewhere along the line the entire meaning of right and wrong is lost and the people they are representing have become pawns in a war of egos...

All the lawyers want to do is win.. regardless of what is right. In the end, everybody loses.

Ever watch somebody fight something in court? All they lose is money and a lot of themselves along the way.

I think we all have lost so much along the way and have lost sight of what we should truly hold dear... our pride and our freedom.


----------



## bevann (Jul 2, 2014)

lucky seven I have a friend who works in the hospital and she tells me they come in with someone elses card and try to use it by law they can't be refused medical help, but the give false names and false addresses so the hospitals never get paid.I got a bill with a hispanic name and my address so I know the hospital ate that one. I am 75 and firmly believe that his country is going downhill fast.By the time my grandchildren are parents the Hispanics will be the majority and control everything.Even if you call a credit card company, bank, dish or Direct TV you will probably get someone with a name like Fred who speaks English so bad you can barely understand it.I am so glad I grew up when I did and idiots were not running our state and country.


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 2, 2014)

Bevann, I hear you, I'm 65 yo myself. I'm so tired of hearing our leaders complain about what isn't being done without offering a solution that is actually doable. Then I hear some say that climate change isn't a problem, well then I guess they don't mind constant heat and the storms that are happening with more frequency.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 2, 2014)

The ultimate goal in bringing in these people who by the way are OTMs (other than Mexican) is so that we run out of our food supply and have to be dependent on a government, a global government. Unbelievable to the general public? Yes. And sadly, it is so brilliantly simple. What comes after America? Well, just this week General Betray Us told us. What comes next IS North America. The brown shirts are already at work in these processing centers. Calling them detainment centers sounds so silly. Even our congressmen cannot get inside these centers to see what is going on. Border Patrol agents are already testing positive for the diseases they are being exposed to and the CDC says it does not fall within their scope to do anything about. I am to the point that I don't even care if someone tells me my tinfoil hat is on crooked. The signals are coming in clear.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 2, 2014)

Miss Rose,

You and I find agreement specific to how our country has mistreated and murdered even genocided entire races of people. We are still doing it today. WE, as in you and I, are NOT cut from that clothe and neither condone or participate in such heinous behavior. THAT is the destruction of personal Liberty.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2014)

vickie gee said:


> The ultimate goal in bringing in these people who by the way are OTMs (other than Mexican) is so that we run out of our food supply and have to be dependent on a government, a global government. Unbelievable to the general public? Yes. And sadly, it is so brilliantly simple. What comes after America? Well, just this week General Betray Us told us. What comes next IS North America. The brown shirts are already at work in these processing centers. Calling them detainment centers sounds so silly. Even our congressmen cannot get inside these centers to see what is going on. Border Patrol agents are already testing positive for the diseases they are being exposed to and the CDC says it does not fall within their scope to do anything about. I am to the point that I don't even care if someone tells me my tinfoil hat is on crooked. The signals are coming in clear.


I have a tin foil hat on too. I get pretty decent reception. I do believe in Haarp manipulation of weather and chemtrails. I see the chemtrails every day.. It isn't a vapor trail when it turns into a cloud and stays. Yes I do believe the timing of hurricane Sandy was rather suspicious. I do believe Benghazi was a gun running scheme gone bad and that they did try to cover it up and not rescue those folks in the hope that the truth would never come out....and I do believe we have armed the enemy. I do question the number of suicides in our military, and I question the death of all those bankers...I do question whether we are out of gold, countries who have invested in the US are pulling out and putting investments elsewhere. The collapse has already begun. shush... big brother...

I witness first hand what we are doing to our farmers and running our food supply out of business. Putting ethanol in the gas? Great idea, destroys engines, pollutes the atmosphere worse than before it was used, costs more than it saves... and puts livestock farmers out of business by driving up the cost of feed. Currently feed prices have been dropping, due to extra rain helping, but after so many years of drought, it is hardly a drop in the bucket and many have already quit. Take away the ability for folks to grow their own food and make them more dependent on government hand out. Control the food, control the people. How can a farmer that grows food have such a hard time making a profit.

Farmers are not allowed to sell raw milk without permit, but they can sell raw eggs and raw meat. what's up with that? And..importing milk product from other countries... and not changing labeling to reflect. Folks are all whooped up about non GMO, but aren't concerned that most of our imported foods receive NO fda inspection before it makes it to our shelves? And by the way... If you are buying organic and the fruit and veggies are perfect and large, it is either grown on a tiny farm or yard where somebody is working it every day and pulling weeds by hand... or it is to be questioned. If we would go world wide non GMO people will starve. There is nothing wrong with planting a corn crop that is stronger to withstand wind, or a crop where you can get rid of pests and grass that destroy the whole crop.

Look at corn tainted by blight... or all blown down just prior to harvest by a puff of wind and having to harvest it off the ground.. there is some technology crops that are good, not all, but some are just plain necessary.

Read the labels.. Look at the skies... get educated... it is not sasquatch and the loch ness monster. It is terror on our own soil. Get folks hooked on iphones and computers and make them zombies. that google glass eye thing, looks too much like a star trek episode I saw once.

And... much of which is labeled organic, is not really organic. Imported "organic" often means foreign food lying about what is in the food and not getting caught. What's up with making the American farmers jump through hoops and not inspecting imported stuff whatsoever.

Threats and intimidation to anyone who speaks out and questions.

It is not paranoia. It is education.

And if it isn't true... why is big gov. buying up so much ammunition and guns and assault vehicles and arming small police with billions of dollars worth of weapons. Since when does the postal service need armored cars and assault rifles. Buying it up and dividing it around and hoping nobody would notice?

I am a patriotic American and I love the USA and I do not condone what is being done to our country by those in charge who say they have our best interest at heart. I do think that America is being destroyed from within. God save us and our children.

Carriage Bob, love reading your posts


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm worried about the imported "organic" as well. We don't know what the producers from Mexico and elsewhere are putting on the crops then labeling them organic. That is why I stress, buy from your local farmers market. At least you may know the farmer that planted the crops. Also if you have a local butcher shop, buy there. I have one locally and pay more but I know where the product came from. Some beef farmers butcher and sell their own, most are grass fed beef that do this, and do not use pollutants. For fresh fruit, go to an orchard and pick your own. If you have the space, grow your own vegetables and fruit. If you want to try it, raise rabbits for rabbit meat, same with chickens, you have eggs and then the chicken. There are so many ways we can control what we put in our mouth. I also have a local dairy farm that sells their own milk in the old fashioned glass bottle. They make cheese and ice cream as well. Local health food stores are another source. I really am a believer in buying local whenever possible.

As for the weather, not too many years ago I used to sit in my car for my lunch and enjoy a few minutes of fresh air, not anymore, it's so hot now in the summer that my ac is on all the time, no longer can I ride around with my windows down. Maybe it's due to my advanced age but I feel the heat more. I do find it hard to believe any country can control hurricanes and where they land. We are an advanced society but I doubt that we are that advanced, yet.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thank goodness we have the land and the knowledge to grow almost all of our own veggies. I spend alot of time freezing and canning for the winter. We also try to purchase most of our meat from the local butcher family owned shop 7 miles from our farm. As for eggs, we have had chickens for many years, we can not sell eggs unless the chickens are inspected and we have a seal, so we don't sell, if I have too many I give them away. We can sell veggies at the local farms market in town but need a sticker it cost $80. then we can sell for two days a week, Wed. and Sat. Some of us get around it though, we know a farmer that kills and butchers and will even barter which is against the law here as any thing bartered needs to be taxed. I bartered a mini mare to someone that works on my web site, but didn't pay taxes on it, so I'm bad. Also in our state and I'm not sure all that live here know this, but if you are a horse breeder and sell more then five horses per year you are supposed to be inspected and pay a fee. Of course it might just be my county, but you may want to check your county if you are in Maryland.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 3, 2014)

Preparing for the worst is smart. How bad is the worst going to be though? If the grocery stores are out of food the next place hungry panic stricken people will turn to is invading homes. By then the guns will have been confiscated so forget protecting yourself, your family, and your property with that means. It will be rob, pillage, rape, and murder.

Shorthorse, I think even if we remove our tinfoils we can see the handwriting on the wall as far as impending disaster. Anyone that does not see martial law is being planned might as well share the sand with the ostrich. I hope and pray it can be prevented. I try to go about enjoying life but in my mind I know my children and grandchildren will be witnessing a doomsday unless the plans of those that wish to destroy America are stopped. What you say about controlling the weather may seem to sound farfetched. But I remember years ago reading a fiction novel about a think tank that was controlling the weather in order to bring destruction and make the evil villains become richer and richer. I remember asking my husband "what if that could actually happen?" I was green as a gourd at the time about devious people with power. Back then I had zero, zip, nada interest in politics. My husband just looked at me and said "it is already happening." At the time I wondered how on earth? Now I realize that if THEY can do it THEY will.

So back to the wide open border: Our Congressman Louie Gohmert that actually has a set (unlike so many of our elected officials) has said this week that there is no need for Congress to attempt to do anything about it until we have a President who will follow the law. Louie is not big on pretending. With Louie what you see is what you get. One might consider him a statesman, a rare breed if you will.

When I see how our country's currency is being destroyed I think of ole Ross Perot back in the Presidential debates giving his take on NAFTA. SWOOOSHHHHHHHHHHH! (that huge sucking sound, as he put it).


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.infowars.com/information-for-chemtrail-skeptics/

Just look up. Manipulating the weather has been around for many years. Folks go about their daily business and forget to look up. Jet contrails dissipate. Chemtrails turn into cloud cover. Messing with mother nature is never a good thing. It seems so far fetched that folks say "no way"... that's exactly what they want you to say... no way.







bless all of you for reading... just injecting a little bit of awareness from one persons point of view. I have always taken the road less traveled by.

cheers.

I think this about as far fetched as the border crisis... somebody hoping that if we ignore it, it will go away.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 4, 2014)

"I do find it hard to believe any country can control hurricanes and where they land. We are an advanced society but I doubt that we are that advanced, yet. "

It is difficult to believe, however patents don't lie. Wearing another hat in life ,years ago, we knew full well that our "advancement" was a minimum of 40 years ahead of anything that could be seen. Also it is not just our country with this tech. Asian countries have been known to take out ads in various outlets offering services to modify weather to bring more rain and ect.

Now that HAARP (in Alaska) is shutting down, that research will be taken up by advancements in laser technology. Make no mistake, HAARP was primarily designed as a weapon of mass destruction. Controlling the production of food and availability of water is just one facet of this weapon's abilities. It has the immediate ability to take life with death tolls ranging into the numbers one would associate with an atomic weapon but with out the radiation complications. We never heeded the "BEWARE" part of Eisenhower's "Beware the military industrial complex" comments in his farewell speech.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.infowars.com/texas-rangers-dispatched-to-secure-border-amid-stolen-mexican-nuke-threat/

I can not understand how this open back door is not a concern. I read this today


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 5, 2014)

Shorthorse, you know that the chess pieces are starting to move. Your link will inform low information people if they would only seek instead of being in the CNN, ABC, NBC, CBS, NPR, and sadly even FOX listeners. Forget obaminoids. If his greatest fear "a nuke being detonangted in Manhattan" happens they will think that the anointed one was prophesizing. It will be just like Benghazi, no way could our leaders have planned dirty deeds. Sure are going to a lot of trouble to mess with Texas. Sleep well New York, at least for the time being Texas Rangers have everyone's best interest at heart.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll tell you a story. When my youngest was three, year was 1983, she thought everything she saw on tv was real. She was watching Frosty the Snowman, when he started to melt, she started to wail. It took me days to convi8nce her it wasn't real just fantasy!

I was watching World News day before yesterday and I witnessed the most ignorant person ever on tv. they were interviewing the people that were blocking the buses of immigrants from proceding to the processing center, and one women said, "President Obama went to all of these South American countries and invited all of their people to our country." This poor woman is an adult, but believes what she is told and is no better educated then my then three year old. The internet is no better. Just read some of the comments on news articles. One person receives a post, it may or may not be true, but it is read ans passed around from person to person soon it is believed, no one researches to see if the information is true, but it is of the opinion that they like. So some believe it like three year olds and it is just a rumor, but it spreads like a virus. soon it infects all of us, but some of us try to find the correct answer before spreading, while some don't. Seems like the way of America, believe what you want and not what is real.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 5, 2014)

I am wondering if the people blocking the busloads of illegals are not hearing any rumors that the illegals will _accept responsibility and pay for their own health insurance.




_


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 6, 2014)

I question everything I watch on tv. Major propaganda tool there. And I chuckle at the ignorance of folks they interview... they pick some doozies. Jay Leno used to do a segment on his show where he went around the streets and questioned folks with camera and microphone and it was always amazing what average americans "on the street" did not know and how funny strange and even sad their responses were.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=jaywalking+video+leno&FORM=VIRE8#view=detail&mid=E91594CA4C9E59EA072CE91594CA4C9E59EA072C

If I believed everything on tv, I would believe the folks in that white house saying that Benghazi was not a terror attack, but was instead a spontaneous protest over a video. I would also have believed that the war on terror had actually worked... if I believed what was told to me by tv. I never believed that story... not from day one.

And as far as chem trails... I see them over my house almost every day... Those photos were taken by me. I have lots of them and photos of the planes spraying and how they do not dissipate and how they turn into clouds. they might think they are cooling the planet with those fake clouds, but the rain down to earth from the stuff they are spraying is bad. That seed company everybody hates... they are working on developing plants resistant to the stuff they are spraying.

You can search actual government documents on many topics and decide for yourself if they are true or not. Everybody has a choice as to what they believe and that is the beauty of living in America. Everybody has a choice and can voice their opinion... What we need to stand up for is.... folks who would seek to destroy our country and take away our rights to believe and speak what is in our hearts. Folks who make blanket decisions and cram it down the throats of everybody... The affordable health care plan nobody can afford, "you can keep your own health care" is one example. Taking away the peoples choice.

The American people did not choose to open up our borders. I have relatives in Texas and in Arizona, and I can assure you their lives are changing every day.

The presidents greatest fear is a dirty bomb in NewYork? sheesh... why not just paste a big note in the sky saying "victims here" over NewYork.

Hope all of you had a great 4th of July and thought a bit about our country while enjoying your burgers and family time. cheers.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 6, 2014)

and one women said, "President Obama went to all of these South American countries and invited all of their people to our country." This poor woman is an adult, but believes what she is told and is no better educated then my then three year old.

It's good that you saw this Miss Rose, This is done on purpose by a "media" that is in lockstep with a notion. Never do you see the most competent and accomplished speak, it is always the verbally and at times...the mentally challenged. Another tell that the "media" is not independent but rather a propaganda tool. Why? Because with a level playing field, The argument on a WIDE range of topics disintegrates RAPIDLY. Have you noticed that when debating a point, that when you strip all of the chaff out of the way and start asking laser precision questions, that things come to a rather quick end? Despite the false reasons given, it is because the position on a point is without merit and can not tolerate this level of inquisition without showing deficiencies. You have definitely put your finger on one facet of this matrix.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 7, 2014)

People perish for lack of knowledge. The media tool is playing the clip over and over that by welcoming these people we are letting in the "best and the brightest." Prepare you to accept executive order. This keeps the general public dumbed down. That way we don't focus on the real issues of these children being used as mules to bring in drugs, sex trafficking, diseases, and crime. Enemies from the Middle East and any number of countries can sneak in. How many vaccines would we have to take if we went to El Salvador? Diseases that we don't even know how to treat will travel here. I really have enjoyed this 4th of July with celebrations, good food, fireworks, and watching my grandson and all his friends in ball tournament. I look at the sweet innocent faces of these little ones knowing that the stripping of their freedoms is taking root like a cancer that will eventually eat away at everything vital.


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 8, 2014)

A friend of mine was having problems with her wifi, when she tried to get it back this message came up "NSA Survalence Van 2." We kidded her about this, but in a way it's not that funny. This was in a very small town in upstate NY.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 9, 2014)

I found out something interesting yesterday, seems that all children under the age of 18 that are illegal must appear in court for processing. This law was passed in Congress in 2008. Then what if the courts ares so busy it takes time to process all of these children. Then I read an article that stated that the UN wants the US to accept some of these immigrents as refugees because of the violence they are enduring in their home country.


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 9, 2014)

I really feel sorry for these immigrents, but they all end up on public assistance. Lets face it, we are drowning in debt because we are taking care of everyone's poor, we need to take care of our own first, then the others second, but it doesn't work out that way. We have people starving, living on the street but the poor from other countries are put ahead in the poverty lines. I don't know how we can make our duly elected officials understand that we are drowning in debt because of their bleeding hearts. Those that do find good jobs, get paid under the table and send money home by western union, then pay for their food with ebt cards. It isn't fair and needs to stop.

I'm taking the rest of the summer off, so won't be on again until fall. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your summer. Stay safe.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 9, 2014)

Don't think that since you are no where near the border this won't affect you. I am in Michigan and we just got word that 100+ may be coming to a small town just 45 miles N of us. A small town of about 2000.


----------



## Tab (Jul 9, 2014)

It is a crisis. 1) They are illegal. Spit in the face of every person who has legally sought asylum and/or has waited years upon years to become a citizen legally. 2) They will get away with murder and rape, etc because their is no evidence of them existing in American society. Dangerous crimes will be committed and there will be no way to stop it.


----------



## Tab (Jul 9, 2014)

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've said it before and UI'll say it again, yes all of this illegal activity needs to be stoped. In order to do it properly we need Congress to take action. The power is in the hands of our lazy congress. According to our Constitution Congress is the one that needs to pass the laws to stop this and to appropiate the monies to spend to stop it. Also the 14th amendment needs changing to at least one parent must be a citizen instead of anyone born here. Refugees is another subject.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes Miss Rose,

While I am NO fan of the 14th at all due to it's true and destructive nature, most times, changing the Constitution is not the answer.

It is NOT the 14th that needs changed as it does NOT say what you have posited and what is popularly held. Rather this false interpretation is what needs changed. A child cannot become a citizen just because Mom crossed the border to pop em out. It does not say that and it does not mean that.

If you think things bad now, having a Constitutional convention to "change" the Constitution can easily dispose of the Constitution in total and the idea is fraught with danger for this very reason. It was the 14th that fundamentally changed our form of government and led to the destruction of States as the Master over their created fedgov. And you from being a Sovereign (leader) to a federal citizen and slave.

Again we do not need new idea's but rather, a return to the constructionist document (pre 14th) and then adherence to that document in minutia. You are right in laying the blame on congress, but then again congress could have put a stop to this before the "O" ever took office. Why? quite simple. His "stated" father was KENYAN. And that right there makes it game over for his eligibility. And yet these halo'ed republicans who KNEW this did NOTHING! "Interpretation" without comprehensive study is NOT interpretation but rather,...... a WAG.

Again what you are seeing is not spontaneous or original to the lawbreakers. Rather you are seeing collusion between multiple governments including the "O" and like a good riot, this was many months or more in the planing stages. CONSIDERABLE manpower and resources have been employed to make this happen. Murretta (sp?) needs to be replicated every where. All "aid" to countries fomenting this upon us needs to stop right now.

And while they have you "busy" with this, what else are they up to.............

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you Carriage. You leave and leave the bread crumbs and they don't get picked up. I hope people will actually pick up this _slice_ of bread. Eat of the truth and you will be enlightened. Not only was "O" not eligible but he is now impeachable. But we know that dems, repubs, and neos, are not going to do that because he is America's first black president. I am not being racist, simply being realistic. It ain't gonna happen. Even if we did it, look what we would get to finish out the term. So, best to cut our losses and just bury that bone and continue with the crux of the original thread about all these illegal aliens (and if you must be PC the term now shoved down your throat in unaccompanied minors in order to pull at your heartstrings.)

Sonya, you have every reason to be troubled about the 100+ dumped in your area. I am hearing they are 13 to 17 year old males. I don't care if they are sweet orphans or gang members. The majority will become voters of a parasitic brand that has been duped. Send them back where they came from and close the border.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 12, 2014)

As far as the illegals having a notice to appear, let's get real here. Illegal aliens are being allowed to fly on commercial airliners without valid ID, according to National Border Council (NBPC). "The aliens who are getting released on their own recognizance are being allowed to travel commercial airlines by simply showing their Notice to Appear forms," NBPC's local 2455 spokesman, Hector Garza to Breitbart Texas. Why would they bother to appear? 95% do not. By design folks, by design. ICE releases these people to the public. The form has no photo ID nor watermark. Easy to alter or re-produce. And fortunately for these illegals they are not bothered with the TSA sticking their hands down their pants like we have to endure if we fly.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes Miss Vickie,

Breadcrumbs lead to meat however and we are overpopulated with spiritual and intellectual vegetarians. What is plain and clear seems to be invisible for the majority. We are not unique and many watchmen before us have suffered the same ridicule, indifference, attack and slaughter. To which I respond...... Cool.

So, as the fedgov is literally at war with we the people we must figure out a different path to the fix.

Murrieta, has taken a GOOD first step. Additionally it sounds like they might have a decent Sheriff who will protect their right to protest. This is very good.

Now that they have come together as Community, they must take it farther and quickly. This is imperative as now there are mounting forces arrayed against them. In addition to federal forces flexing muscle against them, they now have the assurance that la raza will as well. It is only a short matter of time till the large street gangs join in creating terror for the community. And all of this leaves out indigenous "covert" forces that will create all manner of heartburn. This is sop so expect it.

Actions items for war torn Murietta, (and any other community with a pair)

1) very close and personal liaison with aforementioned law enforcement including pledges of fidelity and support.

2) Grow fast or die. Gather all manner and type of GOOD folk into this community and resist as much as possible anything outside that community when it comes to the purchase of goods or labor. In other words support only those folk in your community to the greatest degree feasible.

3) Be independent and unpredictable specific to thinking outside the box as to actions and solutions to problems.

4) Did I mention grow fast or die? It really is an important one. With enough "shock" your community will hold you in "awe" and want to become a part of this community at Liberty. Let face it only success will bring the fearful or "fair weather" patriot.

5) Robust, ongoing and FACTUAL education specific to our previous form of government and it's maintenance. Ongoing, because there is a lot of damage to undo and alot of programming that needs wiped before truth can be presented and grasped.

6) The best for last as THIS is the MOST important element for success. Comprehensive and aggressive Operational Security. This is handled best by those that know the enemy best. TOO many good efforts at restoration have failed due to this singular area. The real and original Ron Paul inspired tea party is a prime example of opsec failure. They clearly did NOT know their enemy and that their enemy was in fact, the republican party and its machine. Incredibly stupid! But also pretty standard. As an adjunct to this item, unity is imperative. Do NOT allow ANY attempt at division within the community as this is the enemies most useful tool. Stand and move together.

7) Ok THIS is the most important..... While some might chaff at this, I won't. Be worthy of your leadership. For me, that means unconditional surrender to my King and Heavenly Father. For ONLY there do I have true and lasting Liberty. I'll let you in on a little secret....... ready?..........

Those so aligned with their Creator are generally REALLY hard to scare and THAT is what makes them so very dangerous to the monster.......

Welcome to this installment in beginner guerrilla warfare. If you consider and think back to the tactics that have been used against you, you might find some of those items familiar.

If only we would. I do, but what is needed is "We". So put aside your Wii and join AND be the "We". Everything is based in terms. Shall terms be dictated to you OR shall they be YOURS? As for me and my house, I will take the later.

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 12, 2014)

Bb you have laid it out in plain terms. If you are going to be a bear, be a grizzly I say. Wii or We? Very good. A familiar term is what la raza is about to become to all, if not now soon. *And openly funded by Bill and Melinda Gates.* Things that make you hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Hope to see you on the newer thread if you care to teach there. Your teaching keeps my _would be ranting_ more in check.


----------



## Carriage (Jul 12, 2014)

Many all over the world dearly wish that they were not protected by "gates"..... A true genocidal monster.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 24, 2014)

It seems time does fly. Here we are in 2014. Ollie and Iran contra was way back in 1987 but it does not feel like it was that long ago. But we are in the now and now that the mass is crossing onto our soil what can we expect next if operations are going as planned? Nancy may be the worst in a cast of bad actors but she is after all just playing her assigned role. The stage is set. What next?


----------



## Carriage (Jul 24, 2014)

Very good Miss Vickie,

What is next? THAT has always been up to we the people. Allowing ourselves to be divided by and slaves to "leaders" is the only thing that even makes it a question. Absent that division and slave mindset, the outcome has always been singular and sure. Individual Liberty.

"Why stand we here idle......."

Thanks for your time,

Bb


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 2, 2014)

I have recently read that the signs directing illegals as to what to do include signs also written in Chinese. The OTM (other than Mexican) folks flooding over our border includes many Chinese brought in by coyotes making money on every one and we now have border flooding from all over the world. Big cash business from the bad guys meaning to do us all harm bringing in illegals and letting them run all over the country..

Now that they are bringing ebola virus into our US on purpose... we are quickly becoming a disaster in the making.

http://www.infowars.com/signs-posted-for-illegals-increasingly-written-in-chinese/


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 2, 2014)

Obama didn't start the immigration problem, remember when George Bush ran for president? He spoke Spanish and cultivated their votes. If memory serves me, this was in Florida and "they" were the Cubans that were emptied out of the Cuban prisons and sent here. Great move, more drugs and Miami Vice for Florida. Carriage may I ask what political party you feel is the best? Cuomo is being touted as a future presidential nominee but is under the microscope for unethical behavior. The Rep. don't have anyone running for gov. that can beat him. I don't think there is enough evidence to impeach our Pres., everyone knew he had a Kenyon for a father but that didn't stop anyone from voting for him. The majority ruled.


----------



## Miniv (Aug 3, 2014)

Instead of re-typing I'm sharing my facebook status from yesterday.... It sort of fits in with this thread....

Had a very informative visit with a young Mexican man today who we've been acquainted with for several years, regarding the illegal immigration problem ... specifically the young people crossing the border without parents. ... He is in his 30's, married a U.S. citizen, has a child, and has a green card. Most of his family is still in Mexico. This problem is of course complicated.

First, he disagrees with any parent who sends their child into a foreign country unaccompanied. He also pointed out that many are not "children", but teenagers with "bad connections".

Second, he thinks the U.S. government isn't handling the processing of all the young people very well......He said they are risking everybody's health by not treating or quarantining them and just moving them onto other places because of the scabies, lice, TB, Chicken Pox, etc. they are carrying.

Third, he shared a horrific picture of what was happening in many towns in Mexico. Any citizen with the least amount of income or assets is being forced by drug cartels to pay "protection", and if they don't, a member of their family is kidnapped until a ransom is paid. The police/local authorities are no help because they are under the control of the region's cartel. Towns with populations as high as 50,000 are closing up and people are moving out.....He didn't make clear where they were going.

God help them and US....


----------



## Carriage (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes all true Lucky, don't care what party or who, if you don't abide the unabridged oath to uphold and defend, you have declared war on me and the nation. I merely bring up the eligibility issue, 1) because it is a Constitutional issue and 2) reveal to ALL the true nature of the pub party. They have had this home run in their hands ALL the time (folk like me made SURE of it ) and refused to use it. IF they REALLY hated what the O is doing they could have stopped him ANYTIME.

As to who? well............ You may end up with "better" which is a relative term (and we all know how some relatives are....) but the best is gone and retired. Folks had three shots with him over the years but just couldn't wrap their heads around no more income tax OR the IRS. As the best chance to win respective to polling, had everybody just shut their ignorant yaps for just a little while to let him get his whole message out, things could have been vastly improved in this country at this point. No, the republicans had to lie, steal and cheat him out of a decent chance because to the neocon republican they would prefer the horror of Obama to Enforced Constitutional government. But it wasn't the Constitution that led to Pauls downfall,........ it was all the lies the repubs told about him with regards to ONE thing and ONE thing only. Israel. Yep that was it and I confronted pundits at the time about it. All of them deceitful wusses.

I see nobody who will pick up that banner and not put it down for anything. As such, unless our Creator performs a miracle upon the hearts of my countrymen and woman, We are finished. and yes I blame the republicans (of which I once were) for selling their country for personal gold and at the behest of the one that holds the gold. I tried to give clear warning several years ago. The facts I presented were never countered with truth and were mostly ignored. While my temporal hope has been exhausted my hope for eternity has become MUCH stronger.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll tell you a story. There once was a girl who knew in her heart that the leader of the free world who was elected by naïve people was indeed a total sham and that his heart's desire was to see the destruction of the evil West and every Christian in the world as well. So he vowed to make them pay and at the same time become the puppet for the elite globalists who are so into to population control aka eugenics and all the while roll in all his ill derived wealth while anticipating how his Allah would reward him. The girl prayed for this man's eyes to open and see how ignorant and foolish he truly was. A Damascus Road experience would be great she thought. She prayed that he would gain wisdom, knowledge, and understanding for which he currently had none. And meanwhile she often checks to make sure her powder is dry and that it is well with her soul because God answers prayers with either yes, not now, or no, just in case the answer is not yes and that we are indeed on the eve of destruction.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Congress just recessed on a five week vacation, and didn't bother to pass any thing on this subject, so they have put it in the Presidents hands to act on. Problem with President Obama is whatever he acts on is not going to sit right with Congress. Between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 4, 2014)

It really is scary when you think about the upcoming elections. I'm a registered Democrat but I don't feel that we have anyone that would run on a policy that would be in the best interest of all of the people not just the special interest groups. Same way as the Republicans. I've been reading the bios of their best and brightest and there is one from Texas that would love to try and win. Unfortunately he is a lawyer, master debater with a good way with words. He is rowing the same boat as Obama as his father is from Cuba and his mother is from Canada. This politician dropped his duel citizenship with Canada so he could make a possible run. I really think anyone who wants to lead this country should have at least served in the military, maybe not seen any action, but they would have a better idea of what our fighting men and women go through and not abuse them to the extent that our present leader has done. I don't see the gridlock ending in Washington no matter who is elected in 2 years. They just don't know how to get along anymore and do what is best for we the people. In the end, we will be so weak that we will implode from inaction and infighting. In the end we the USA will not longer stand as a nation. Carriage we may not be in total agreement with the Second Amendment, but we are on the same page politically.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 4, 2014)

Riverrose28, you are correct about our President being between a rock and a hard place. I recently saw a photo of him in a quilting store while visiting small business, there were close to 200 comments with several that were down right nasty. No matter what he does, there are those that will find fault. Personally, I liked the fact that he looked interested in what he was being told about this cottage industry. Finally the topic was removed and the poster was banned. Then another person asked about the photo and another 100 commented on that question with some asking about their right to free speech. A nice photo was turned into a very ugly situation with hurt feelings all around.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 9, 2014)

Perhaps in addition to giving the influx of illegal adults and teens receiving food, clothing, shelter, health care, transportation, and any number of additional freebies and amenities we should provide each a movie DVD of Soylent Green and tell them "WELCOME to the 99%!"

Soylent Green is people. Soylent Green IS people. That might just make them make a run BACK across the border when the "scoops" come on screen. Truly life imitating art. Charlton Heston at his finest.

Anyone besides me touched by Joe Biden's most recent speech about these being our children? Nancy really does need a genie wish but Hey Joe, what you need is a boot up your backend, you jackwagon. What about the children dying out in the desert trying to get here after their parents send them out on a trek of hundreds of miles with the odds against them? What about the coyotes they are dealing with in this orchestrated human trafficking? What about all the Sanduskys that could deceive to develop relationships with them if they get here? What about all the pimps that might get them? Furthermore, what about our hungry children? What about our unborn with no rights only to end up in Pepsi or as furnace fuel? What about the innocent children killed by our drones? Your pseudo concern is not hidden. It is in plain sight.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wasn't the move Soylent Green based on the novel Move Over Move Over? I forgot the authors name, but that story scared the daylights out of me.

Not sure how to solve this problem, but a solution must be found and soon.


----------



## bevann (Aug 10, 2014)

I am all for putting armed guards at our borders with shoot to kill any crossing over.Our country is going to be a welfare country very soon with all the handouts to those who get free everything.I would much rather give the billions to our veterans and help the American Indian.Their situation is so sad and not much seems to be done about it>i find it very frustrating that so many who come here from Central America refuse to learn English.Close the borders and send the illegals back including children.I read somewhere a suggestion that if a baby is born here it must have 1 parent who is a citizen to be considered US born.I like this idea.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 10, 2014)

Totally agree with you bevann, so many are on public assistance. Our service men and women and yes, the native americans need our help. Not all live on reservations with profitable gambling casinos. It's a crying shame how those who sneak in get help while we have so many homeless people.


----------



## bevann (Aug 10, 2014)

We have TONs of illegals here in my little town of about 8,000.We have a chicken processing plant and a clam factory where many work.they go through a temp agency and work for 8 weeks or so then are done- off a few weeks and go round again.Papers are not checked too well.They have learned how to work the system- food stamps, fake papers, public assistance etc.Our local hospitals are in financial trouble since they can't be refused medical help.Give a false name and address and here we go.I got a bill from the hospital with my address and a hispanic name.Wonder how much that cost the hospital?Much of the money they make gets sent back to their home country.Our schools have to have an interpreter in each building since so many kids can't speak English.I wasn't so prejudiced until I worked in the school system.But I will admit it I AM NOW.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 11, 2014)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/10/10/the-shocking-number-of-illegal-immigrants-not-from-mexico-that-escaped-at-the-border-last-year-and-where-some-of-them-are-from/

Check out these numbers of what is coming over our border. sheesh.


----------



## vickie gee (Oct 12, 2014)

Crank up the Pink Floyd! All and all it's just another brick in the wall!


----------

